# Need Vectorworks of Proscenium Space



## TupeloTechie (Jan 17, 2009)

I am playing around with vectorworks trying to learn some things and I am not in the position to draw out a theatre right now. I am asking if anybody has the vectorworks compatible plans for a medium sized proscenium space that they could please share with me. Also any pictures of what this space looks like in real life would be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Footer (Jan 17, 2009)

2d or 3d?


----------



## museav (Jan 17, 2009)

Just make sure that it is not copyrighted material. I know that for many of my projects the Owner maintains rights to use any drawings to support the systems and facility, but not necessarily for other use. After several situations where Architects were very touchy about this, I don't even provide architectural backgrounds to the Contractor on my projects, I either have them get them direct from the Architect or get permission for me to distribute them.


----------



## TupeloTechie (Jan 17, 2009)

I am wanting to play around with doing a plot and a section, so I assume I would need 3d to do the section? I just started using vectorworks.


----------



## SteveB (Jan 18, 2009)

TupeloTechie said:


> I am wanting to play around with doing a plot and a section, so I assume I would need 3d to do the section? I just started using vectorworks.



We have a VW 11 ground plan - non-3d, on our website available for download.

Brooklyn Center for the Performing Arts - Upper right on page - Tech, then Tech Downloads - Whitman Theater Ground Plan

SB


----------

